# White Flag



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason Fraser" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 16:44:44 -0500*
Ladies and Gents,
If my memeory serves me correctly, this all started with something as small 
as Mr. Marskell printing a "1st" before the rank of Lt.  I think it has 
become MORE than clear that Mr. Marskell was pertaining to the rank of Lt., 
but we‘ve covered that and we‘ll let that lie - PLEASE!
Wheather or not Mr. Marskell is in fact a commissioned officer, an NCM 
claiming to be an officer, or a civilian is not important to this mailing 
list.  We disscuss issues and trade thoughts and ideas, both are things that 
don‘t require rank.  There are, as in every job, people who are more or less 
qualified for thier position.  Indeed there are Privates that could make 
excellent officers, and officers that would be better as Privates, but that 
too is not our place to decide.
The bottom line is this:  there is NO person on this list that will ever 
difinitivly prove this argument.  We are not private investigators, we are 
soldiers, and civilians commonly interested in a topic - Canadian military 
and related issues NOT Witch Hunts!
Please, I ask you to stop pointing your fingers and welcome the new member 
who inspite of who he is, was, or claims to be has information to offer, and 
like us all has things to learn.
Mason Fraser
"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone" -Jesus
>From: "Donald Schepens" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 13:44:01 -0700
>
>Actually, I suppose my question should be what unit do you claim to be 
>from?
>I think that its still a crime to impersonate an officer or actually to
>impersonate any member of the CF.
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Donald Schepens 
>To: 
>Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 1:39 PM
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
> > I refuse to believe that even an infantry Officer Cadet, 2Lt or Lt my
> > apologies to the Infantry has not got the ability to read either his 
>cap
> > badge or his shoulder titles.  What unit are you from?
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: burgess marskell 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 6:24 PM
> > Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >
> >
> > > I‘m not in a unit at the present time, I work at the Parliament
>buildings
> > in
> > > downtown Toronto.
> > >
> > > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > >
> > >
> > > >From: "Donald Schepens" 
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: 
> > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:04:31 -0700
> > > >
> > > >Again I ask, what is your unit?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > >From: burgess marskell 
> > > >To: 
> > > >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 6:58 PM
> > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > his name is Colonel Johnstone. do you want his email? Oh, and no, 
>he
> > > >doenst
> > > > > wear any US insignia.
> > > > >
> > > > > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > >From: "Ian Edwards" 
> > > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > >To: 
> > > > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > > > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 11:34:47 -0700
> > > > > >
> > > > > >Naw, must be Amurican because he wears an eagle badge of rank 
>the
> > > >Yanks
> > > > > >call him a "chicken colonel".
> > > > > >
> > > > > >Harland Sanders has/had two brothers. First names are Sam ‘n 
>Ella.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >Yes, it‘s a very bad pun Saturday
> > > > > >
> > > > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > > > >From: Bruce Williams 
> > > > > >To: 
> > > > > >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 10:02 AM
> > > > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > -----
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > That wouldn‘t happen to be Colonel Sanders, would it? Of 1st
> > KFC?
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Wasn‘t he H/Col of the RCR?
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Contact report and SHELLREP to follow!
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > >message body.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 16:57:45 -0500*
i agree
----- Original Message -----
From: "Mason Fraser" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 4:44 PM
Subject: White Flag
> Ladies and Gents,
>
> If my memeory serves me correctly, this all started with something as
small
> as Mr. Marskell printing a "1st" before the rank of Lt.  I think it has
> become MORE than clear that Mr. Marskell was pertaining to the rank of
Lt.,
> but we‘ve covered that and we‘ll let that lie - PLEASE!
>
> Wheather or not Mr. Marskell is in fact a commissioned officer, an NCM
> claiming to be an officer, or a civilian is not important to this mailing
> list.  We disscuss issues and trade thoughts and ideas, both are things
that
> don‘t require rank.  There are, as in every job, people who are more or
less
> qualified for thier position.  Indeed there are Privates that could make
> excellent officers, and officers that would be better as Privates, but
that
> too is not our place to decide.
>
> The bottom line is this:  there is NO person on this list that will ever
> difinitivly prove this argument.  We are not private investigators, we are
> soldiers, and civilians commonly interested in a topic - Canadian military
> and related issues NOT Witch Hunts!
>
> Please, I ask you to stop pointing your fingers and welcome the new member
> who inspite of who he is, was, or claims to be has information to offer,
and
> like us all has things to learn.
>
> Mason Fraser
>
> "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone" -Jesus
>
>
> >From: "Donald Schepens" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 13:44:01 -0700
> >
> >Actually, I suppose my question should be what unit do you claim to be
> >from?
> >I think that its still a crime to impersonate an officer or actually to
> >impersonate any member of the CF.
> >
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: Donald Schepens 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 1:39 PM
> >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >
> >
> > > I refuse to believe that even an infantry Officer Cadet, 2Lt or Lt my
> > > apologies to the Infantry has not got the ability to read either his
> >cap
> > > badge or his shoulder titles.  What unit are you from?
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: burgess marskell 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 6:24 PM
> > > Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >
> > >
> > > > I‘m not in a unit at the present time, I work at the Parliament
> >buildings
> > > in
> > > > downtown Toronto.
> > > >
> > > > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > >From: "Donald Schepens" 
> > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >To: 
> > > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > > >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:04:31 -0700
> > > > >
> > > > >Again I ask, what is your unit?
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > > >From: burgess marskell 
> > > > >To: 
> > > > >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 6:58 PM
> > > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > > his name is Colonel Johnstone. do you want his email? Oh, and
no,
> >he
> > > > >doenst
> > > > > > wear any US insignia.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > >From: "Ian Edwards" 
> > > > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > >To: 
> > > > > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > > > > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 11:34:47 -0700
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >Naw, must be Amurican because he wears an eagle badge of rank
> >the
> > > > >Yanks
> > > > > > >call him a "chicken colonel".
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >Harland Sanders has/had two brothers. First names are Sam ‘n
> >Ella.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >Yes, it‘s a very bad pun Saturday
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > >From: Bruce Williams 
> > > > > > >To: 
> > > > > > >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 10:02 AM
> > > > > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > -----
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > That wouldn‘t happen to be Colonel Sanders, would it? Of
1st
> > > KFC?
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Wasn‘t he H/Col of the RCR?
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Contact report and SHELLREP to follow!
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > >message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 15:55:21 -0700*
----- Original Message -----
From: Mason Fraser 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 2:44 PM
Subject: White Flag
> > Mason Fraser snip
>
> "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone" -Jesus
"Oh what a tangled web we weave, when we first practice to deceive." -
Shakespeare
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 15:16:58 -0800*
If I remember an old joke, the reply to this line is:
> "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone" -Jesus
Knock it off MOM......
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 18:06:12 -0700*
I‘ve made a mistake or two on this list, and got my ***  chewed for it, when
deserved....And you‘re right - on this list, no one cares if you‘re a
civvie, a cadet, a boy scout, a Major, or Field Marshal Montgomery‘s long
lost son... what people resented the ones who were upset was someone being
less than honest, and misrepresenting himself
Thou shall not bear false witness
----- Original Message -----
From: "Mason Fraser" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 2:44 PM
Subject: White Flag
>snip Please, I ask you to stop pointing your fingers and welcome the new member
> who inspite of who he is, was, or claims to be has information to offer,
and
> like us all has things to learn.
>
> Mason Fraser
>
> "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone" -Jesus
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 20:13:59 EST*
There seems to have been one or two lurkers who‘ve stepped into the light to 
make some comments recently.
    How many lurkers do you think there are on the list? I mean, there‘s 
about 15 or so I guess who regularly contribute, but now many more do you 
think just watch?
                -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 18:53:31 -0700*
--------------452BF515693135967A7B81F8
Do I count as a lurker?
Francois Arseneault
Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
> There seems to have been one or two lurkers who‘ve stepped into the light to
> make some comments recently.
>     How many lurkers do you think there are on the list? I mean, there‘s
> about 15 or so I guess who regularly contribute, but now many more do you
> think just watch?
>                 -Matt
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------452BF515693135967A7B81F8
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and severe environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-4288
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------452BF515693135967A7B81F8--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 21:31:12 -0500*
You don‘t get to make statements much clearer, or much more correct than
this, in this life Mac.
Lets hunt him down, trice him over the cannon‘s wheel, and exact justice.
No doubt an American...Parliament buildings in Toronto...yech...and to think
I missed this...
John
Who has had a few stingers, himself, when he does the soup sandwich thing,
and runs off at the mouth...
----- Original Message -----
From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 8:06 PM
Subject: Re: White Flag
> I‘ve made a mistake or two on this list, and got my ***  chewed for it,
when
> deserved....And you‘re right - on this list, no one cares if you‘re a
> civvie, a cadet, a boy scout, a Major, or Field Marshal Montgomery‘s long
> lost son... what people resented the ones who were upset was someone
being
> less than honest, and misrepresenting himself
>
> Thou shall not bear false witness
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Mason Fraser" 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 2:44 PM
> Subject: White Flag
>
>
> >snip > Please, I ask you to stop pointing your fingers and welcome the new
member
> > who inspite of who he is, was, or claims to be has information to offer,
> and
> > like us all has things to learn.
> >
> > Mason Fraser
> >
> > "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone" -Jesus
> >
> >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Randy Johnston" <randicus@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 19:51:02 -0800*
I‘m a "lurker", I find the content interesting and for the most part, when I
have a  question I will ask someone specifically.
There seems to have been one or two lurkers who‘ve stepped into the light to
make some comments recently.
    How many lurkers do you think there are on the list? I mean, there‘s
about 15 or so I guess who regularly contribute, but now many more do you
think just watch?
                -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason Fraser" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 22:50:48 -0500*
"Hakuna Matata" - Timone  Pumbaa
Mason Fraser
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

